# MT GA Walker



## KennyG. (Oct 18, 2015)

Interested to here from any one who sailed on the CP Ship GA Walker particularly the voyage From Dubai in March 78 through to Curacao in July 78. Which saw innumerable breakdowns and nearly being towed into port at Curacao.


----------

